# Lois's X ray and Puppy Contest Tread!



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Stacy sent me a pic of Lois' xray. It won't fit in her scanner, as she has the actual xray. So this is as good as it get's people . Can you count 5....yes I said 5!!!! heads!!! :w00t:











So, same rules for Lois' puppies contest. Lois is due in a week...same as Cadie!

Please guess:

1. date of birth
2. approximate time of first puppy to be born
3. and boys/girls

Once again, I will have a goodie bag for the winner here....so that is 2 different contests, with 2 different goodie bags! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my 5! 
i'll guess April 9
3 boys, 2 girls
first born at 7:45 am


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was from a litter of 5! 

1. April 14
2. 1.22pm
3. 3 girls, 2 boys


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

That's a lot of puppies!
3 boys, 2 girls
April 10
11:36 am


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

April 9 (my birthday)
4 boys, 1 girl
11:37 pm for first born (time I was born : )


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

April 10th
5 pm
3 girlies - 2 bad boys


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually I'm only seeing 4 on the xray so I'll have to look more closely. But she looked pretty full in the pic that Stacy sent me, so 5 doesn't surprise me at all.

Here's my guess:

1. date of birth - _4/8/11_
2. approximate time of first puppy to be born - _4:45 a.m._
3. and boys/girls - 3 boys/2 girls

Kelly -- thanks so much for handling the contests. 

Stacy -- Does Marina have names already picked out? For all 5?

Good lucky with the whelping. Praying that all goes well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Actually I'm only seeing 4 on the xray so I'll have to look more closely. But she looked pretty full in the pic that Stacy sent me, so 5 doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> Here's my guess:
> 
> ...


Lynn, there are definitely five on the 'real' xray. 









Here is another shot, it might be easier to see the 5 skulls. 








Here is the dad  I just got this back today


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes!!!!-5!!!!!

1. Apr. 8
2. 10pm
3. 3 boys 2 girls

Good luck Stacy :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh and Lois is due on April 9th, if that helps 

I don't care what she has as long as she and the puppies are ok!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

3 girls, 2 boys.
First puppy at 0230
on 4/10/11.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3 girls 2 boys,April 11th,7am


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

April 8th
First puppy born at 12:35am
3 boys 2 girls


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

1. date of birth - 4/10/2011
2. approximate time of first puppy to be born - 5:00pm
3. and boys/girls - 2 girls and 3 boys


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok 4/9 at 2am. 3girls and 2 boys


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I still think I only see 4 but I couldn't read my own sonogram for my son. :blink:

I'm going with 4/10, 10pm, 3 boys, 1 girl. And sending prayers for all to be healthy and the birth to go well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April 9th
11:55 PM
4 boys, l girl


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

1. date of birth 4/12
2. approximate time of first puppy to be born 9:30pm
3. and boys/girls 3 boys, 2 girls


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

april 10 
11:54 pm 
3 boys , two girls 


this is soo exciting , god bless mom n pups !!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok let's see......

just to be different I'll say 4 boys and one girl

first to be born 4/10 around 8am


----------



## snowflake526 (Feb 23, 2011)

3 boys 2 girls

born 4/10 @ 6:45 a.m.

sending prayers for all to be healthy and the birth to goes well


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

4 boys & 1 girls
Born April 10
First born at 1:05 am


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am going to dare to be different and say 5 GIRLS :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 

Wee hours of Friday 4/7 morning first pup 1am (California Time)


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: babys coming what ever they are as long as there healthy...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

4/11/2011
2:00 AM
2 boys three girls


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I still think I only see 4 but I couldn't read my own sonogram for my son. :blink:
> 
> I'm going with 4/10, 10pm, 3 boys, 1 girl. And sending prayers for all to be healthy and the birth to go well.


Ooops. I mean three boys, two girls; of course unless I'm right about only seeing four. LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Ooops. I mean three boys, two girls; of course unless I'm right about only seeing four. LOL.


There is definitely 5 - very clear on the actual xray!!! And judging by her very full tummy :thumbsup: I did a back to back breeding then she will skip a few.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Five babies - how fun!

3 girls, 2 boys
4/10/11
1:47 AM


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

4 boys and one girl.
First born at 11 am on april 12th.

SENDING LOVE AND KISSES FROM ACROSS THE POND XXXXX


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good lord! 5? That's a huge litter for one of these babies! I think the Lois is going to be a great mom. I bet her belly looks enormous, haha.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

1. date of birth April 10
2. approximate time of first puppy to be born 12am
3. and boys/girls 3 Boys & 2 Girls


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I can't wait to see Bella's 1/2 siblings!!! I can't believe she's having 5 little ones!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Friday April 8th 3 boys --- 2 girls born 4:15 pm California time..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

5??????? Oh My, Stacy are you ready for this lol
I can't wait to meet the babies:wub:
5 girls, April 11th first born at 10:00PM


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok there were FOUR BOYS and 1 girl born around 1pm on April 8th. Who came the closest? I think it was Jeanne!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Friday April 8th 3 boys --- 2 girls born 4:15 pm California time..


OMG -- I just saw this :chili::chili: Congrats. Is everyone okay? How was the delivery? Well I wasn't close.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the new mom and Grandma!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::chili: :wub::wub::wub::wub: Congratulations to all!!!!! Well at least I had the right date :HistericalSmiley:Can't wait to see their pictures.


----------

